# Cubers in Northern California?



## Logi (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, I live near redding California and I'm looking for cubers!
Please try to keep this thread Chico up to Oregon.


----------



## SpeedCuber123 (Mar 31, 2014)

I live in Sunnyvale, California


----------

